
SpaceX’s Unnerving Silence on an Explosive Incident - spking
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/04/spacex-anomaly-dragon-nasa/588277/
======
sammyo
Compare to the NTSB's "unnerving" silence on every investigation.

